# BLACK CROWN MOSURA'S for sale!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well finally they are big enough to go to new homes. Here are my Black Crown Mosura's. I have 22 of them to sell, so COME ON DOWN! 

Price is $ 50 each ALL SOLD

New babies coming in 2 weeks, check in with me for updates! thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw these in person today. If you wanted some and didn't act... you've missed out!

Thanks again for today, it was nice to meet you Anna.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If anyone is interested in the next batch of babies, or any of the other CBS or Red Mosura's I have available let me know...these sold incredibly fast over the weekend, so get on the list!


----------

